# The most famous tartar sauce recipe in Texas



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

*King's Inn Tartar Sauce Recipe*
In the November issue of Texas Highways, writer Helen Bryant takes readers to the Famous! Kings Inn in Riviera, whose recipe for tartar-sauce remains a closely guarded secret. We canâ€™t claim to have the official recipe, but theseâ€"adapted from versions we found onlineâ€"comes pretty close. The first one makes enough for Coxeyâ€™s army; adapt and adjust as you (and your hungry crowd) wish.

1 quart mayonnaise
1 quart Miracle Whip
10 eggs, hard-boiled, peeled
saltine crackers (3 tubes or 3/4 box)
5 stalks celery
jalapeÃ±o pepper, seeded (to taste)
2 1/2 ounces Worcestershire sauce
salt (to taste)
2 small bell peppers, seeded
1 (4 ounce) jar pimientos
1 (2 ounce) can anchovy fillets
1 large onion
fresh garlic (to taste)

Finely chop celery, jalapeÃ±os, bell peppers, anchovies, garlic, and onion. Add salt and Worcestershire sauce. Mash the hard-boiled eggs together with the crackers, then mix all ingredients together with the mayonnaise and Miracle Whip.
~~~~~~

Hereâ€™s a recipe that has been adapted for home use. Note that this one doesnâ€™t contain anchovies or onion
1.5 cups salad dressing (Miracle Whip)
.5 cup mayonnaise
JalapeÃ±o peppers to taste
4 boiled eggs
10 saltine crackers, crushed
2 ounces bell pepper, shredded
2 stalks celery, shredded
2 ounces garlic, minced
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
Combine ingredients and serve!


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

Mike "Dodis" wrote:

I have a friend at work who grew up in Kingsville, TX. And a friend of hers worked at the King's Inn. 
This is 'supposed' to be the recipe... Claims the chile piquin is the key to the flavor.

Mike "Dodis"
--------------------------------------
KING'S INN TARTAR SAUCE

5 BOILED EGGS
5 CLOVES GARLIC
1 ONION FINELY CHOPPED
1 BELL PEPPER
3 TABLESPOONS WORCESTERSHIRE SAUCE
1 STACK SALTINES OR RITZ CRACKERS (CRUSHED) (Not entire box)
5 STALKS CELERY FINELY CHOPPED
1 CUP MAYO
1-1/4 CUP MIRACLE WHIP

HANDFUL OF CHILE PIQUIN (+/- 1 TBS TO START) *

PUT EGGS, CHILI PEPPERS, WORCESTERSHIRE SAUCE AND GARLIC IN BLENDER AND BLEND. 
IN SEPARATE BOWL, ADD ALL REMAINING INGREDIENTS EXCEPT CRACKERS. 
POUR INGREDIENTS FROM BLENDER INTO BOWL AND ADD CRUSHED CRACKERS AND MIX.

Closest you can find in the grocery store is Chile Piquin, dried or bottled. 
It is a tiny oval pepper, the ones at the store are about 1/4" to 3/8" long. 
They also grow wild in South Texas and Mexico, and wild versions are commonly called 'Chile del monte' 
~~~ rough translation 'wild chile', the wild version is a bit smaller. And known to be fairly "warm".


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Good old cherry peppers, burning hunters after seeing the guides sallow them instead of chewing!

And yes they make the tartar sauce

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

is it saltines, or ritz? big difference in flavor between them


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Wasn't this posted a few days ago?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> is it saltines, or ritz? big difference in flavor between them


RITZ


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

It's darn good tartar sauce. I know that. And dont even think about not taking off your hat.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

all this talk about pequin cherry peppers got me out searchin'

i went by Fiesta looking for Pequin chili peppers
they had them fresh - but green - not red = ripe
they had them dried like raisins
and they had them dried and powdered
this isn't the container they came it...
but WOW!!! are they good in a tartar sauce


----------



## GillGuerra (Jan 24, 2005)

I love the powder my dad makes it at home. Awesome in soups and pizza or anything else!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

